# Looking for Campaign Furniture Plans



## PalmettoBill (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello - I am looking for some plans for a campaign style table, perhaps some chairs, and certainly a foot stool - I am drawing blanks on everything - does anyone have any ideas - or perhaps any special expertise with this style of portable furniture? thanks in advance!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I search E bay for furniture some times and see different designs there.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

check out some of the re-enactment groups.


----------

